# when did he change into such a hurtful person?



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I finally came right out and asked him what his plans are. After him going on a tangent about how he thinks that I think he's trying to screw me over, which I absolutely do not feel that way, he said in a round about, never direct, way, that he doesn't want to work it out. It seems that he's willing to walk away from everything, his wife, his life, his home, his friends, maybe even his kids.

So, back to my opening question, when did he change? He seems so angry, he won't be honest and direct, just seems to tiptoe around the questions I ask. He used to be so laid back and easy going, and nows he's just so hurtful and mad. He either had a ton of people fooled for decades or he's seriously got some issues that have changed his personality. I really believe his MLC is a serious mental problem now.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Most likely childhood.

They say that the things we love about our partners in the beginning become the things we can't stand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Excuse the ignorance, but MLC?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

mid life crisis


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Oooooh. Thanks Up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> I finally came right out and asked him what his plans are. After him going on a tangent about how he thinks that I think he's trying to screw me over, which I absolutely do not feel that way, he said in a round about, never direct, way, that he doesn't want to work it out. It seems that he's willing to walk away from everything, his wife, his life, his home, his friends, maybe even his kids.
> 
> So, back to my opening question, when did he change? He seems so angry, he won't be honest and direct, just seems to tiptoe around the questions I ask. He used to be so laid back and easy going, and nows he's just so hurtful and mad. He either had a ton of people fooled for decades or he's seriously got some issues that have changed his personality. *I really believe his MLC is HIS serious mental problem now*.


----------

